#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga - Analista em Redes (Provedor Regional em Birigui - SP)

## fittelecom

*Descrição da Vaga*


Requisitos:
- Experiência em implementação, suporte e manutenção de redes WAN E LAN( voz e dados), com ênfase na plataforma CISCO, Juniper e Mikrotik.
- Administração dos endereços de rede;
- Topologia da infraestrutura;
- Configuração e gerencia de Roteamento BGP;
- Configuração de clientes nessecidades especificas(Tuneis L2,L3, Vlans, Mpls, L2TP, etc...);
- Tipo de Contratação: CLT
- Benefícios: Planos de Saúde
- Vaga para trabalhar em Birigui-SP
- Encaminhar CV c/ pretensão salarial para:
[email protected]
Tipo de vaga: Tempo Integral
Experiência necessária:

Téc. Telecom: 5 anos
Formação acadêmica necessária:

Ensino superior

----------

